

StartForce - A Real web desktop - Readmore
http://www.startforce.com/OS
It takes too long to create an account but it's worth taking a look at. Here is a video on cnet to whet your appetite <a href="http://www.news.com/1606-2-6200186.html?tag=st.rb" rel="nofollow">http://www.news.com/1606-2-6200186.html?tag=st.rb</a>
======
Readmore
I can't wait to try this out on the Wii.

